# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Όταν οι επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς γίνονται εξάρτηση

## Gia66

Και το εννοώ.Ειχα κάποιους μήνες που είχα ηρεμήσει από το άγχος μου χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά τρώω φρίκες κάποιες άκυρες μέρες και με πιάνει η παράνοια.Δεν μπορώ να ακούω για θανάτους,ακόμα και αγνώστων να είναι με πιάνει φόβος,ταραχή και αγωνία.Ο παραμικρός πόνος που θα με πιασει στο σώμα είναι αυτό που θα με πανικοβάλλει..Είναι στο κεφάλι;θα έχω ανεύρυσμα,είναι στο στήθος ,θα είναι επακόλουθο της ανακοπής,είναι στον μηρό θα είναι βουλωμενη αρτηρία,είναι κάποιο μούδιασμα στο πρόσωπο η χέρι θα είναι εγκεφαλικό....πλέον έχει επηρεάσει και το στομάχι μου όλη η κατάσταση,έχω δυσπεψίες και καούρες τα οποία μου κάνουν ταχυκαρδία,εγώ με το που νιώθω ταχυκαρδία λέω πάει θα πεθάνω ...έχω αρχίσει και πιστεύω ότι η καρδιά μου με τόσες ταχυκαρδίες θα κουραστεί και θα σταματήσει!!Και η μόνη μου γιατρειά ποια είναι;Να πάω σε γιατρούς για να μου επιβεβαιώνουν πολλάκις ότι κούκλα μου δεν έχεις τίποτα για τον Θεό ...Δηλαδή πλέον το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να πάω να κατασκηνωσω έξω από ενα νοσοκομείο και να μένω εκεί πέρα...Δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθω τίποτα ,όση προσπάθεια έκανα με τους ψυχολόγους νιώθω ότι πήγε χαμένη γιατί το μυαλό μου έχει κολλήσει.Πηγαινω στους γιατρούς λες και θέλω να μου βρούνε οπωσδήποτε κατι.Οτι κάτι μου τα προκαλεί όλα αυτά.Εχω βαρεθεί με όλη την κατάσταση ειλικρινά και όχι μόνο αυτό,έχουμε κανονίσει και διακοπές σε νησί και εγώ το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα αν είναι δυνατόν είναι να τσεκαρω αν υπάρχει νοσοκομείο...το χειρότερο που κάνω πιο πολύ είναι ότι αντί να προσπαθήσω να βρω τρόπους να ξεχαστω,κάθομαι κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου και στο σπίτι μου..αποφεύγω να πάω για μπάνια,αποφεύγω τον ήλιο,αποφεύγω την γυμναστική και μετά απορώ που μέχρι και πλευρό που αλλάζω στο κρεβάτι θα λαχανιασω...Ζελευω τους ανθρώπους που ζούν,τους ζηλεύω αφόρητα!!Με την καλή έννοια...που πάνε σε πάρτι που πινουν,που τρώνε ότι θέλουν,που δεν κάθονται σε μια μεριά να μιζεριαζουν,που γυμνάζονται,κάνουν προπονήσεις κάθε μέρα..έχω απελπιστει και έχω κουράσει και μένα αλλά και τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου..δεν θέλω πια.

----------


## Dm89

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κανεις κάποια φαρμακευτική θεραπεία;;

----------


## george1520

Κάτι που να σε έριξε αυτές τις μέρες; Το μυαλό μας φτιάχνει προβλήματα τα οποία μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε για να μας αποσπάσει την προσοχή..

----------


## Gia66

> Κάτι που να σε έριξε αυτές τις μέρες; Το μυαλό μας φτιάχνει προβλήματα τα οποία μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε για να μας αποσπάσει την προσοχή..


Πολλά γίνανε...έχασα κάποιον φίλο ,νεοτατο από καρδιακή προσβολή στον ύπνο του,βέβαια είχε ένα σωρό πρόβληματα καρδιακά πριν αλλά έκανε πράγματα που δυστυχώς δεν άντεξε ο οργανισμός του....Πληροφορήθηκα και για μια μητέρα 2 παιδιών που απλά έμεινε στον τόπο έτσι στα καλα καθούμενα και λεω ρε γαμωτο τι γίνεται μάστιγα είναι να φεύγει ο κόσμος στα καλα καθούμενα;Σκέφτομαι ότι πλησιάζω στα 30 και λέω θεέ μου είναι η πιο επικίνδυνη 10ετια ,τα πιο πολλά σε τέτοια ηλικία τα ακούω αν είναι δυνατόν,ούτε ίωση να ήταν τι να πω

----------


## Gia66

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κανεις κάποια φαρμακευτική θεραπεία;;


Είχα δοκιμάσει cipralex μα δεν μου ταιριαξε

----------


## george1520

Πάντα έφευγαν άνθρωποι ξαφνικά απλα τώρα δίνουμε περισσότερη σημασία (επειδή είμαστε μεγαλύτεροι) και επειδή ακούμε πιο συχνά για τέτοιους θανάτους (ειδήσεις, ίντερνετ). Ότι επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία σου απομάκρυνε το. Μην ακούς ειδήσεις, μην διαβάζεις ειδήσεις, μην συμμετέχεις σε συζητήσεις που αφορούν αρρώστιες, θανάτους κτλ μέχρι να φτιάξεις ξανά τις άμυνες σου. Κανενας δεν ξέρει πότε θα φύγει, ούτε πως θα φύγει αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσει να ζει επειδή φοβάται τον θάνατο.

----------


## Twome22

Καλησπέρα είσαι σίγουρα σε πανικό.. 
Καλό είναι να μην ασχολείσαι με τους θανάτους αλλά είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό δυστυχώς σε όλους θα έρθει, το θέμα είναι φοβάσαι το πως θα πεθάνεις η το τι γίνετε μετά? Καλό είναι να βρεις έναν νευρολόγο να σε βοηθήσει να ηρεμισεις έστω γιατί δεν σε βοηθάει να είσαι κάθε μέρα στο άγχος και να σκέφτεσαι πως θα πεθάνεις η είσαι σε αυτήν την ηλικία, γιατί και την σωματική σου υγεία κάνεις κακό και χειρότερα την ψυχικη σου υγεία..

----------


## Gia66

> Πάντα έφευγαν άνθρωποι ξαφνικά απλα τώρα δίνουμε περισσότερη σημασία (επειδή είμαστε μεγαλύτεροι) και επειδή ακούμε πιο συχνά για τέτοιους θανάτους (ειδήσεις, ίντερνετ). Ότι επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία σου απομάκρυνε το. Μην ακούς ειδήσεις, μην διαβάζεις ειδήσεις, μην συμμετέχεις σε συζητήσεις που αφορούν αρρώστιες, θανάτους κτλ μέχρι να φτιάξεις ξανά τις άμυνες σου. Κανενας δεν ξέρει πότε θα φύγει, ούτε πως θα φύγει αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσει να ζει επειδή φοβάται τον θάνατο.


Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα,πιστεύω το ίντερνετ έχει δημιουργήσει θέματα σε πολύ κόσμο,πίστεψέ με αν από την πρώτη στιγμή δεν έψαχνα πράγματα εδώ δεν θα ήμουν σε αυτήν την θέση που βρίσκομαι τώρα...

----------


## Gia66

> Καλησπέρα είσαι σίγουρα σε πανικό.. 
> Καλό είναι να μην ασχολείσαι με τους θανάτους αλλά είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό δυστυχώς σε όλους θα έρθει, το θέμα είναι φοβάσαι το πως θα πεθάνεις η το τι γίνετε μετά? Καλό είναι να βρεις έναν νευρολόγο να σε βοηθήσει να ηρεμισεις έστω γιατί δεν σε βοηθάει να είσαι κάθε μέρα στο άγχος και να σκέφτεσαι πως θα πεθάνεις η είσαι σε αυτήν την ηλικία, γιατί και την σωματική σου υγεία κάνεις κακό και χειρότερα την ψυχικη σου υγεία..


Το χειρότερο που με φοβίζει είναι μην γίνει και δεν προλάβω να δω τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους...καλα και το μετά εννοείται...πιστεύω ότι πολλοί το φοβούνται,μα κανείς δεν το συζητάει...και τι να συζητήσει άλλωστε ,σε όλους θα συμβεί ,απλά μου φαίνεται ότι δυσκολεύομαι να διαχειριστώ το πώς είναι η ζωή τελικά...

----------


## BlackCoral

Εσύ το φοβάσαι το μετά; Και αν το φοβάσαι, τι συνέπειες έχει σε αυτό που βιώνεις; Λες ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να το διαχειριστείς τον θάνατο τον ίδιο ή το τι πιστεύεις για το μετά;

----------


## proteus

Συνήθως, αυτός που φοβάται το θάνατο είναι ο ίδιος που φοβάται τη ζωή...

----------


## Marios76

Προσπάθησε να ΜΗΝ ενημερώνεσαι για θλιβερά περιστατικά. Οι ιστότοποι θέλουν να κερδίσουν clicks και αναπαράγουν συνέχεια τέτοιες ειδήσεις. Όπως και να έχει, το ποσοστό σε νέους ανθρώπους είναι πολύ μικρό.

----------


## picamama

> Πολλά γίνανε...έχασα κάποιον φίλο ,νεοτατο από καρδιακή προσβολή στον ύπνο του,βέβαια είχε ένα σωρό πρόβληματα καρδιακά πριν αλλά έκανε πράγματα που δυστυχώς δεν άντεξε ο οργανισμός του....Πληροφορήθηκα και για μια μητέρα 2 παιδιών που απλά έμεινε στον τόπο έτσι στα καλα καθούμενα και λεω ρε γαμωτο τι γίνεται μάστιγα είναι να φεύγει ο κόσμος στα καλα καθούμενα;Σκέφτομαι ότι πλησιάζω στα 30 και λέω θεέ μου είναι η πιο επικίνδυνη 10ετια ,τα πιο πολλά σε τέτοια ηλικία τα ακούω αν είναι δυνατόν,ούτε ίωση να ήταν τι να πω


Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ να κάνεις συνεδρίες με κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη; καλό θα ήταν να το σκεφτείς σοβαρά, γιατί αν δεν είσαι ούτε καν 30 και νομίζεις ότι πλησιάζεις στην "πιο επικινδυνη" ηλικία τώρα, όταν θα πλησιάζεις στα 40, στα 50 και στα 60 που αρχίζουν συνήθως τα πιο "χειροπιαστά" προβλήματα τί θα κάνεις; θα αυτοκτονήσεις; δε στο λέω με κακία σου μιλάω εκ πείρας ως αρρωστοφοβικη από τα 16 και τώρα είμαι 41,τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν με τον καιρό. Μετά από την κρισαρα που έπαθα πρόσφατα έχω σκοπό να ξεκινήσω σε κάτι δωρεάν προγράμματα ψυχολογικής υποστηριξης του Δήμου γιατί άλλως δεν βλέπω να την παλεύω. Κι αν θες μπορείς να συνδυάσεις και φαρμακευτική αγωγή υπάρχουν κι άλλα φάρμακα που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις. Επειδή το πρώτο που δοκίμασες δεν σου ταιριάξει δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει καποιο που θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει...

----------


## picamama

Συγγνώμη τώρα διάβασα το πρώτο ποστ που είπες ότι προσπάθησες με ψυχολόγους...καλο θα ήταν να ξαναδοκίμασεις κάποιον ειδικό είτε ψυχίατρο είτε ψυχολόγο μέχρι να βρεις την θεραπεια που θα σου ταιριάξει... Δεν είναι δυνατόν νέα κοπέλα να μην μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς τη ζωή σου... Κρίμα είναι...

----------


## Twome22

> Το χειρότερο που με φοβίζει είναι μην γίνει και δεν προλάβω να δω τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους...καλα και το μετά εννοείται...πιστεύω ότι πολλοί το φοβούνται,μα κανείς δεν το συζητάει...και τι να συζητήσει άλλωστε ,σε όλους θα συμβεί ,απλά μου φαίνεται ότι δυσκολεύομαι να διαχειριστώ το πώς είναι η ζωή τελικά...


Ναι μάλλον αυτό φταίει ίσως που δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστής την ζωή ως έχει, καλό είναι να ξαναπροσπαθησης με έναν ψυχίατρο η νευρολόγο..

----------


## Kiss

Gia66 οταν διαβασα οτι τσεκαρεις. Αν εχει νοσοκομειο εκει που θα πας γελασα πολυ.... Ειναι το πρωτο που κανωωωωω οπου και να παωωωωωω!!! Εχω γινει μισοτρελη και εγω τιποτα δεν μπορω να απολαυσω για χορο δεν το συζητω για ποτο ουτε λογος για κολυμπι ουτε κτλπ τσυτιζομαι και συμπασχω μαζι σου ειναι λυπηρο αυτο που μας συμβαινει πριν 4 μερες χρειαστηκε να οδηγησω πολλες ωρες και πρεπει να σταματησα σε 30 τουλαχιστο παρκιν με κριση πανικου και πιστευοντας οτι εφτασε η τελευταια μου στιγμη..... Στην θεσσαλονικη..... Πηγα στο νοσοκομειο!! Ειναι α ν υ π ο φο ρ ο

----------


## Gia66

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις.Θα το κοιτάξω ξανά για ψυχολόγο αλλά από Σεπτέμβριο...kiss αυτό το πράγμα είναι τι να πω , πρωτόγνωρο για μένα,ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος που δεν με ενδιέφερε το πώς,που ποτε και με τι τρόπο θα πεθάνω,μετά την εγκυμοσύνη μου έγινα ένας άνθρωπος μέσα στην μόνιμη αμφιβολία,διαρκώς τρομοκρατημένη με το παραμικρό.. Έχω το δάχτυλο συνέχεια στον καρπό μου να κοιτάω τους παλμούς μου...Πράγματα που παλιότερα μου προκαλούσαν χαρά τώρα δεν μου κάνουν καμία εντύπωση,έχω γίνει ένα κρύο πράγμα,τα κοιτάω όλα αδιάφορα...Ένα μπλουζάκι αγόραζα και το έκανα χαρά,τώρα και μεζονέτα να μου παρουν,ούτε αυτό θα με χαροποιησει....Τι να πω,άτιμο το λούκι αυτό,πολύ άτιμο!!

----------


## Kiss

Το ιδιο νιωθω ειναι ισοπεδοτικο για μενα απο το πρωι που ξυπναω φοβαμε για τα παντα με εχει κουρασει πολυ και δυστυχως οι ψυχολογοι δεν μπορεσαν να με βοηθησουν.

----------


## Geo12

Χαιρετε, το ιδιο εχω και γω. Ειμαι άντρας 44, και μου συνεβει τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Ισως οφείλεται στη πίεση απο την γέννηση τω παιδιών, ίσως απο την δουλειά, ισως εκ φύσεως, δεν ξέρω. Ξερω οτι το 11 με την αρχη της κρίσης και παρόλο την επικείμενη δυσκολία που ερχόταν, δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα, ουτε γιατρούς ούτε νοσοκομεία, τίποτα. 
Πιστεύω οτι είναι κατι αυτοάνοσο ολο αυτό, που πυροδοτείται απο εντονες αγχώδης κρίσεις.

----------


## Kiss

Geo12 δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με αυτοανοσο πιστευω οτι ειναι ποικιλομορφη εκδηλωση του αγχους που εχουμε για διαφορους λογους και που δεν μπορουμε να το διαχειριστουμε. Εκδηλωνεται κατα καιρους αλλοτε πιο επιθετικο αλλοτε πιο ηπιο. Η επισκεψει πια στους γιατρους και στα επιγοντΑ ειναι σαν τραυμαπλαστ!! Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω πραγματικα υποφερω

----------


## elis

Ολοι οι γονεισ ετσι ειμαστε μολισ κανεισ παιδι ξενερωνεισ με τα παντα και δε σε πιανει τιποτα πιειτε οτι θελετε και χορτα κ αλκοολ δε θα μεθυσετε ευκολα

----------


## Geo12

Λοιπόν , σημερα παρόλο που ειμαι διακοπές, παρολο που ειχα κανει καρδιο check up προ 2 μηνων, πηγα σε καρδιολογο γιατι ειχα ενα πονο στο διαφραγμα. Οτι να νε δηλαδη. Φυσικα μετα τον γιατρό μου πέρασε...
Κiss, αυτό με τους γιατρούς και τα επείγοντα ειναι τραγικό! Δεν σε αφήνει να ηρεμήσεις! Αυτο που κανω ειναι να παω τακτικά στον καρδιο, αλλα μερικες φορες φρικαρω και παω εκτακτως , όπως σημερα... Τουλαχιστον πια δεν παω επειγοντα νοσοκομειων! 
Ελις, ειναι μεγαλη αλλαγη με τα παιδια, εμενα παρολο που μου αρεσει, με ζορισε αρκετα τα πρωτα χρόνια. Περισσότερο επικοινωνια με την γυναικα μου, λογω της αλλαγής που επήλθε. 
Απο το φθινόπωρο θα παω σε ψυχίατρο, γιατι δεν το αντεχω αλλο αυτο.
Εν το μεταξυ φοβαμε σε επίπεδο άρρωστο τα καρδιολογικά μόνο, ουτε καρκίνους, ούτε στομαχικα, ούτε κατι αλλο παθολογικό...

----------


## Kiss

Geo12 Εχω παει ετσι ξεκουδουνα στο γιατρο ουκ ολιγες φορες ενω ειμα καλα ξαφνικα για ενα ελαχιστο πονο τρεχω... Μου περναει για 2-3 μερες και ξανα προς την δοξα τραβα...... Αυτο με τις διακοπες με αποτελιωνει ειδικα αν εχει μακρια γιατρο και νοσοκομειο.... Υποφερω πραγματικα και προσπαθω να το κρυψω απο παιδια και αντρα.... Και γινομαι κουρελι σαφως δεν ξεκουραζομαι και δεν ευχαριστιεμαι στις διακοπες, ειμαι συνεχεια στην τσιτα που θα πονεσω... Αν νιωσω ζαλαδα..... Αν ακουω παλμους κτλπ αστα να τα λες στους φυσιολογικους και να σε κοιτανε σαν εξωγηινο!!!

----------


## Geo12

Αυτο το κρυφά απο τους γυρω για να μην τους αναστατώνω το κανω και γω.
Στην αρχή το είχα παρει ελαφρά ολο αυτό, αλλά νομίζω είναι κατι σοβαρό. Υποτροπιαζει, δεν είναι λογικό να ψάχνουμε για κέντρα υγειας στους Τόπους διακοπών που θα πάμε! Και οι περισσότεροι εδω είστε νεα παιδια.
Αν δεν προκαλείται απο αυτοάνοσο ειναι κάτι σαν σοβαρή ψύχωση ή σχιζοφρένεια θα έλεγα, έτσι λαικα.

----------


## Kiss

Δεν ξερω που να το καταταξω αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την σχιζοφρενεια απολυτος καμια. Οσο για το κρυφα μοιραια αναγκαζεσε να το κρυβεις γιατι ολοι οι αλλοι τριγυρω σου δεν μπορουν να το καταλαβουν, γιατι δεν ξερουν τι βασανιστικες σκεψεις περνανε απο το μυαλο σου ολοι μερα. Αυτοι βλεπουν εναν που ξαφνικα σηκωνεται και τρεχει σε γιατρους και επειγοντα.... Εσενα πως θα σου φαινοταν αν δεν το βιωνες???. Εσυ απο την πλευρα σου δεν μπορεις να τους εξηγησεις (γιατι ουτε και εσυ ουσιαστικα ξερεις τι ακριβως παθαινεις) και γινεται φαυλος κυκλος

----------


## Geo12

Περα απο το παραξενο του θεματος για τους τρίτους, αν βαλω τον εαυτο μου στην θέση τους θα το έβλεπα αστείο. Αλλα δεν θα ειχα αλλο τροπο να βοηθήσω περα απο το να τους παροτρύνω να πανε σε ψυχίατρο, αφου πρωτα ειχαν κανει ολες τις εξετασεις για παθολογικά.
Η κατάσταση που βρισκόμαστε δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι εύκολη. Την παραλληλίζω με τις εξαρτησεις απο αλκοολ ή ουσίες. 
Μερικες φορές εχω σκεφτεί σαν τρίτος την κατάσταση μου και Ειναι αδιέξοδη. Η ασθένεια αυτη ειναι ύπουλη δεν φαίνεται σε κάποιο υπερηχο ή αιματολογικό δείκτη ή απεικονιστικη, υπάρχει στο παρασκήνιο και δεν μπορει να αποτυπωθεί περα απο την συνήθεια να παμε στους γιατρους και στα επειγοντα.
Παντως οι γιατροι μας καταλαβαινουν οτι είμαστε αγχώδεις αρωστοφοβικοι μετά απο τις πρώτες 2 επισκέψεις αφου δεν έχουν παθολογικά ευρηματα. Γιαυτο μπορεί και να μας συνταγογραφουνε για να ηρεμούμε!

----------


## Kiss

Περιεγραψες ιδανικα την κατασταση.... Σαν εξαρτηση, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει και πραγματι ειναι τοσο υπουλη που ξεγελαει και εμας που την εχουμε, μπορει καθε φορα να εχει τελειως διαφορετικα συμπτωματα!! (για αυτο τρεχουμε και στους γιατρους γιατι καθε φορα πιστευεις οτι τωρα ειναι κατι αληθεινο) Οσο για ψυχιατρους επειδη το παθαινω πολλα χρονια, δυστηχως το εχω παλεψει, πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι μονο μεσα μας εχουμε την θεραπεια...... Την Ενεργοποιει το μυαλο μας καθε φορα που θα βρουμε κατι πολυ ενδιαφερον να καταπιαστουμε, κατι που να ειναι δυνατο εντονο!!!

----------


## Geo12

Πολύ σωστό! θέλει δύναμη εσωτερική.

----------


## mt91

Νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι έτσι. 
Νιωθω οτι έχει κοπεί η ζωή μ και.μ χει κολλησει ότι εχω κάτι σίγουρα. 
Έχω παει σε 13 ειδικούς γιατρους και όλοι μ λένε ψυχολογικά αλλα δεν τους πιστεύω. Νιωθω κουρασμένη όλη την ωρα, δεν έχω ενέργεια για τίποτα και τωρα μ επιασε και το έντερο μ π είχε μηνες να μ πιάσει

----------


## Kiss

Mt91 οπως βλεπεις ειμαστε πολλοι, για να παρηγορηθεις... Περνας δυσκολη φαση? Η εισαι ετσι καιρο??

----------


## Dm89

Παιδια παρακολουθω το θέμα σας με ενδιαφέρον υποφέρω και εγώ από έντονο αγχος αλλά όχι από άρρωστο φοβία.....Ξερω ότι θα σας ακουστεί τετραήμερο αλλά πηγαίνοντας σε όλους αυτούς τους γιατρούς είναι σαν να ταϊζετε και να συντηρείται το τερατακι που λέγεται άρρωστο φοβία. Η μοναδική λύση είναι να πείτε κάποια στιγμη δεν με ενδιαφερει κανένα σωματικό σύμπτωμα ηρθε η ώρα να παω στον σωστο γιατρο και να πάτε σε ένα ψυχίατρο να σας κατευθύνει. Προφανώς βλέποντας πόσοι πολλοί είστε με άρρωστο φοβία καταλαβαίνετε ότι οι γιατροί το αντιμετωπίζουν συχνά.

----------


## Kiss

Ειναι αφανταστα δυσκολο να αντισταθεις να πας στιν γιατρο αφανταστα...... Παντα πιστευεις οτι αυτη τη φορα κατι εχεις στην αληθεια. Οσες φορες και να παθεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα ποτε δεν θα παψεις να τα φοβασε

----------


## Dm89

Παρ όλο που δεν έχω άρρωστο φοβία μπορω να καταλάβω τι εννοείς γιατί εξαιτίας της αγχώδης διαταραχης ειμαι γνωστής του βιώματος να κολλαει το μυαλό σε μια σκέψη και να μην μπορείς να την αποβάλλεις και να σε κάνει να νιώθεις ότι είναι πραγματική και αυτο το καταραμένο «και αν» που γεννάει στην δίκη σας περίπτωση «και αν αυτή την φορά οντως είναι κατι σοβαρο» είναι η παγίδα που λουπαρουμε και βασανιζόμαστε έχει προσπαθήσει κάποιος να ακολουθήσει κάποια θεραπεία για το αγχος είτε ψυχολογική είτε φαρμακευτική;;

----------


## Geo12

όπως το λέει η κισς, ακριβώς! Δεν μπορείς να μην πας σε γιατρό! 
Ειμαστε διακοπες και ολο αυτο σκεφτομαστε.... σε ποιο γιατρο θα παμε τις επόμενες μέρες, χαχα.
Μια λυση που θα εφαρμόσω απο Σεπτέμβριο είναι συνδιαστικη, δηλαδή ψυχίατρος και οταν νιώθω οτι πονάω, εχω δυσφορία κτλ θα παω και στον γιατρό. 
Λετε με μεθαδόνη να απεξαρτηθουμε, χαχα (Για να το χαλαρώσουμε λίγο)

----------


## Dm89

Και εγώ που έχω αγχος όλη μερα αγχωτικά πραγματα σκεφτομαι όχι συγκεκριμένης θεματολογίας πχ αρρώστιες αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο δεν ευχαριστιόμαστε την καθημερινότητα μας......εγώ προσωπικα είχα ακολουθήσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή και μου είχε φυγει σε πολυ μεγάλο ποσοστό το αγχος έχει κανενας άλλος αντίστοιχη εμπειρία;;

----------


## Kiss

Geo12 αυτο το θα παω στον ψυχιατρο... Και θα παω και στον αλλο γιατρο....... Ειναι η αγαπημενη μου βολτα(χαχα) Dm89 πως να ευχαριστηθεις την καθημερινοτητα οταν απο το πρωι που ανοιγεις τα ματια σου(δεν βλεπεις καμια ομορφια δεν απολαμβανεις τιποτα) ολο κολας τωρα ενιωσα ενα πονο, τωρα πεταρισε το ματι μου, τωρα η αναπνοη μου δεν ηταν κανονικη κτλπ..... Βλεπουμε το δεντρο και χανουμε δυστηχως το δασος....

----------


## Dm89

Ναι βρε παιδια αληθεια σας κατανοώ είναι παρόμοιο το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι η θεματολογία σκέψης που κολλάμε...... έχετε προαπθησει να κανετε κάποια θεραπευτική φαρμακευτική αγωγή;;

----------


## Kiss

Χρονιαααα τωρααα σε μερικους πιανει αλλοι απο εμας ξανακυλλανε...

----------


## Dm89

Kiss ξανακυλάνε εννοείς όταν τα διακόπτεις και σταματάν να δρουν τα φαρμακα και επομενως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις από μόνος/η

----------


## Kiss

Αυτο εννοω Dm89 στιυς περισσοτερους αυτο σημβαινει δυστηχος. Εχεις παρει ποτε αγωγη φαρμακευτικη??

----------


## Dm89

Ναι είχα παρει το cipralex για έναν χρονο περίπου και με είχε ηρεμίσει παρα πολυ αφότου το σταματησα μετά από δυο μηνες εμφανίστηκαν ολα σε χειροτερο βαθμό και ειμαι μπερδεμένος γιατί δεν ξερω αν είναι σύνδρομο απόσυρσης ή υποτροπη της κατάστασης λόγο κάποιων ψυχοπιεστικων γεγονότων που μου συνεβησαν

----------


## Kiss

Και εγω ενω (πιστευω) οτι ειμαι καλα κατι συμβαινει και το ενεργοποιει σε πολυ χειροτερο βαθμο.....

----------


## Dm89

Και μετά τι κανεις τα ξαναξεκιναω;;;

----------


## Dm89

Θελω να πω δηλαδή....για να ειμαστε καλα και να μην δίνει σημασια το μυαλό θα πρέπει να ειμαστε διαρκώς σε μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ;;; Γιατί εγώ δεν βλεπω άλλη λύση. Ένας γιατρος μου είπε ότι σε βραχυχρόνιες αγωγές το ποσοστό υποτροπής είναι 95%

----------


## Kiss

Εγω δεν ξαναδοκιμασα. Προσπαθω πολυ να το διαχειριστω χωρις θεραπεια.... Καποιες φορες με παιρνει απο κατω αλλες φορες τα καταφερνω.... Ειναι δυσκολα......

----------


## Dm89

Σε καταλαβαινω περνάμε τα ιδια... τι αγωγή είχες κάνει αν επιτρεπεται;; Και ποσό καιρό έχεις που την σταμάτησες!;;;; Σου έχω στείλει και προσωπικό

----------


## Zakalex.89

Καλησπέρα σας! Θα γραψω κι εγω εδω το ζορι μου, γιατι οπως βλεπω ειμαστε πολλοι. Εμενα τα προβληματα μου ξεκινανε απο περιοδο καραντινας. Στρες στη δουλεια, σε σημειο να θελω να παραιτηθω. Κ καπου εκει ξεκινανε υπαρκτες σωματικες ενοχλησεις (τις εχω γραψει κ σε αλλο τοπικ πιο συνοπτικα). Αρχικα αλλαζε η γευση μου, ενιωθα το στομα μ γλυκο σα να ειχα φαει στεβια. Αγχωνομαι κ ξεκιναω να ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ... μετα το ενα εφερνε το αλλο απο ασθενειες. Περνανε λιγες ημερες κ με πιανει πονος στο δεξι αυτι, δεν δινω σημασια. Στη συνεχεια, ενοχληση πανω αριστερα απο φρονιμιτη που επρεπε να τον κανω εξαγωγη. Επικοινωνω με ιατρειο κ μ λενε μονο εκτακτα περιστατικα. Στη συνεχεια με πιανει ενοχληση σε δοντι που ηθελε σφραγισμα. Αντιβιωση, καθαρισμα, προχειρο κλεισιμο κ απονευρωση μετα τη ληξη της καραντινας. Η αλοιωση της γευσης συνεχιζει...
Και ληγει η καραντινα κ αρχιζουμε να συνεχιζουμε την καθημερινοτητα μας. Μια μερα, γυρνωντας απο δουλεια, πανω που παω να χαλαρωσω με πιανουν σουβλιες στο κεφαλι δεξια πισω απο το ματι. Ψαχνω ιντερνετ.. 1002 καπου ανεφερε αιτιες τους φρονιμιτες. Κλεινω ραντεβου με παθολογο και νευρολογο. Ο παθολογος με εβγαλε με λοιμωξη κ πυρετο (δν ειχα κανενα συμπτωμα λοιμωξης ουτε πυρετο) μονο εναν οξυ πονο στο στομαχι που ερχοταν κ εφευγε εκεινες τις μερες. Ο νευρολογος, αφου με εξετασε με βρηκε νευρολογικα υγιεστατη κ μ συνεστησε να χαλαρωσω κ εαν δω πως συνεχιζει να ξαναπαω για μαγνητικη να πειστω πως δν εχω τιποτα. Και περνανε λιγο οι μερες κ σπαει αααααλλο δοντι ηδη σφραγισμενο. Παω οδοντιατρο κ βαζουμε μεσα σε λιγες μερες θηκη. Κ ερχεται η στιγμη να κλεισω ραντεβου κ με ωρλ καθως το δεξι αυτι δν με αφηνε ο πονος κατα την αφη. Κ παω ωρλ για το δεξι κ ρωταω κ για το αριστερο αυτι πως ακουω κατι θορυβους οταν καταπινω σα να ειναι βουλωμενο. Κ τον ρωταω εαν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απο φρονιμιτη κ μ απανταει "πολυ πιθανο". Κ παω την επομενη για εξαγωγη φρονιμιτη, δυσκολη περιπτωση θεσης δοντιου. Κ τις επομενες ωρες μετα απο ενοχληση επικοινωνω ξανα μαζι του κ παω αρων αρων καθως επαθα διατριση στο ιγμοριο κ δημιουργηθηκε στοματοκ ολπικη επικοιωνια (ανακυκλωση υγρων κ αερα απο μυτη στομα κ αντιστοιχα) κανουμε καλυτερη συρραφη κ ξεκιναω αντιβιωση. Κ ενω παιρνω αντιβιωση την 7η μερα παθαινω αποστημα στο δοντι που κατα τη διαρκεια της καραντινας ειχα ξεκινησει απονευρωση. Ξεκιναω για 14 μερες συνολο 2 διαφορετικες αντιβιωσεις.. ταλαιπωρηθηκα ασχημα.... τελοσπαντων αυτα περνανε αλλα η ενοχληση, ο ηχος στο αυτι δν ειχε σταματησει... ετσι λοιπον την περασμενη Κυριακη κ αφου ξυπναω με οιδημα πισω απο το αυτι εως κατω στη γναθο παω επειγοντα. Λεω στη γιατρο το ιστορικο για να ξερει την περιπτωση εαν κατι συσχετιζονταν κ με εξεταζει. Σε ελεγχο και ενδοσκοπηση, μου αναφερει πως η ευσταχιανη ειναι βουλωμενη κ πως γι αυτο το λογο ο θορυβος. Μου γραφει πλυσεις με ορο κ κορτιζονουχο σπρευ και μου λεει πως θα το εφαρμοσω για ενα μηνα. Την ρωτησα εαν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να απτεται αλλης ειδικοτητας πχ νευροχειρουργου καθως εχοντας αποκτησει αγχος υγειας το μυαλο μ πηγε αλλου.... Μου αποκρυθηκε πως δεν πιστευει καθως με βλεπει υγιη στην οψη, ωστοσο αυτο θα το επανεξετασουμε σε 1 μηνα, εαν συνεχιστει να το ψαξουμε με απεικονιστικη μεθοδο (μαγνητικη). Επειδη το νοσοκομειο ηταν σε εφημερεια, υπηρχαν κ αλλα περιστατικα κ ο χρονος ηταν περιορισμενος, εφυγα πολυ γρηγορα. Ετσι λοιπον, ειπα να επισκεφθω μετα απο 2 ημερες εναν γιατρο ωρλ ιδιωτη να με εξετασει με την ηρεμια κ ν ακουσει το ιστορικο κ τα συμπτωτα τα οποια περα απο τον θορυβο κατα την καταποση περιλαμβαναν πονο γυρω κ πισω απο το αυτι (περιστασιακα) μονιμο πονολαιμο κατα τη καταποση κ αισθηση ξενου σωματος στο φαρυγγα. Για τα παραπανω η διαγνωση ειναι:
1) θόρυβος: ευσταχιανη σαλπιγγα την οποια στην ενδοσκοπηση τη βρηκε καθαρη σε αντιθεση με την προ 2 ημερων αποφραγμενη
2) τον πονο στο αυτι κ τον πονολαιμο τα μετεφρασε ως αγχος - στρες, βρουξισμο κατα τη διαρκει του υπνου που επιρεαζει τους μυς του λαιμου. Δεν γνωριζω αν σφιγγω τα δοντια μ στον υπνο!
3) το ξενο σωμα: παλινδρομηση (δεν εχω καποιο συμπτωμα με στομαχι, ωστοσο συμβαινει μ ειπε)
Η αισθηση του ξενου σωματος μου εφυγε την επομενη κιολας. Ωστοσο ο θορυβος στο αυτι δν λεει να σταματησει. Εχω αγχωθει παρα πολυ αυτες τις μερες... κ εχω θεμα.. οταν με πιανει η παραμικρη ενοχληση τη μεταφραζω ως κατι κακο για την υγεια μου. Εχω ψαξει απειρα στο ιντερνετ κ προσπαθω να βασιστω σε αξιοπιστα αρθρα και μελετες, αλλα δυστυχως κ αυτο το θεμα που εχω μπορει να προερχεται απο 1002. Το λοιπον... ειμαι εδω κ ενα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα που ΔΕΝ ΖΩ! Δεν χαιρομαι τιποτα! Και σαν χαρακτηρα δν μου ταιριαζει να τραβαω ολο αυτο το λουκι.... εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου, δν θελω να κανω τι-πο-τα. Στη δουλεια ψσχνω στο ιντερνετ για συμπτωματα, στο σπιτι το ιδιο. Ακυρωνω φιλους κ μαζωξεις. Φοβαμαι πως ολα αυτα που εχω τοσο καιρο ειναι συμπτωματα πως κατι εχω στο κεφαλι κ προκαλει τις ενοχλησεις (οιδηματα, αυτια, σουβλιες) σε 2 βδομαδες εχω κλεισει να παω διακοπες καπου που λαχταρουσα 2 χρονια τωρα κ το χα προγραμματισει απο τον Ιανουαριο, αλλα δν με ενθουσιαζει ουτε αυτο. Ειναι κ με τον κοβιντ η κατασταση χαλια... χαλια κ εγω. ΑΥΤΑ!

----------


## Dm89

Είσαι στο πρώτο στάδιο ξεχνά ολα τα συμπτώματα Λογικα δεν έχεις τιποτα απολυτως είναι ολα θέμα αγχους

----------


## Zakalex.89

Dim89... δυστυχως ανα χρονια παθαινω τετοιες κρισεις αγχους. Ενδεικτικα: -2007: φοιτητρια και ενω εχω την 1η μ εξεταστικη με πιανουν πονοι σε μυες κ κοκαλα. Νομιζα πως ειχα κατι παθολογικο. -2011 εχω βγει σε φοιτητομαγαζο, στη τουαλετα εκοψα το χερι μ στο τσιγκινο του χαρτιου... μετα απο 4 μερες ξυπναω με αγχος πως επαθα τετανο. Κλαμματα υστεριες, για τις επομενες μερες ειχα σπασμους στους μυες του προσωπου (συμπτωματα μολυνσης) 
-2012 παλι εξεταστικη κνησμος σε αρθρωσεις, διαγνωση δικη μ ψωριαση.. δερματολογου στρες! Εφυγε με την εξεταση τ μαθηματος
-2015 φοβος για hiv με το μυαλο να επιβεβαιωνει τον τροπο μολυνσης απο το 2009 κ να μην πειθεται για ενα 4μηνο με αρνητικες απαντησεις των τεστ. Ολο αυτο το 4μηνο υπαρκτα σωματικα συμπτωματα. Καποια στιγμη επισκεφθηκα ψυχιατρο που μ βρηκε γαδ κ πρωιμα σταδια καταθλιψης. Μου συνεστησε αγωγη κ βγαινοντας απο το ιατρειο, μη θελωντας να ξεκινησω αγωγη, ως δια μαγειας βγηκα απο αυτο το αγχος! Το παλεψα πολυ μονη μ. 
-2016 τραυματισμος ισχυου απο γυμναστικη οπως αποδειχθηκε απο μαγνητικη.. ωστοσο μεχρι να παρω την απαντηση και ενω ο πονος ηταν φρικτος για περιπου 2 μηνες, πιστευα το χειροτερο.
-2018 πονοι στο κεφαλι δεξια. Ειχαμε κ μια απωλεια συγγενη του αντρα μ εκεινες τις μερες και ενω πηγα να πυροδπτησω τον φοβο μου, καταλαβα πως ηταν αγχος.
Τωρα, 2020 οοοολα αυτα.... μερικα περασαν, αλλα το χειροτερο ειναι ο ηχος κατα την καταποση που δν υποχωρει με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! εχω εξαντληθει σωματικα κ ψυχικα κ ολοι μου λενε πως δν εχω τιποτα κ κουραστικη...

----------


## Dm89

Λοιπον πρέπει να ειμαστε συνομήλικοι. Ολα αυτά είναι θέμα άγχους και είναι η μάστιγα της εποχής μας. Έχεις κάνει ποτέ κάποια θεραπευτική αγωγή για το αγχος;; Σορρυ τωρα το ειδα καλα το μνμ είναι πολυ ενθαρυντικο που το ξεπερνάς από ένα σημείο και μετά αλλά κάθε φορά που επιστρέφει νομιζω ότι νιώθουμε πιο πολυ απογοητευση

----------


## Zakalex.89

> Λοιπον πρέπει να ειμαστε συνομήλικοι. Ολα αυτά είναι θέμα άγχους και είναι η μάστιγα της εποχής μας. Έχεις κάνει ποτέ κάποια θεραπευτική αγωγή για το αγχος;; Σορρυ τωρα το ειδα καλα το μνμ είναι πολυ ενθαρυντικο που το ξεπερνάς από ένα σημείο και μετά αλλά κάθε φορά που επιστρέφει νομιζω ότι νιώθουμε πιο πολυ απογοητευση


Του 89, ναι! Δεν εχω κανει καποια αγωγη... ισως το προσεγγισω με ψυχοθεραπεια εαν συνεχιστει... αλλα οσον αφορα την υγεια εχω απιστευτη ανησυχια κ αγχος για εμενα κ τους οικειους μου! Κ καθε φορα που υπαρχει η παραμικρη ενοχληση πυροδοτειται! Ακριβως οπως περιεγραφε ο Gian στην αρχη του threat...
Επισης δν θελω ν ακουω για ασθενειες, για αρρωστους, για θανατους... με καταθλιβει στη δουλεια ειχα πετυχει το τελευταιο χρονο 2 διαφορετικες που ολο τετοιες ιστοριες ελεγαν... ισως με εχουν επιρεασει...

----------


## Dm89

Προσπάθησε με ψυχοθεραπεία είναι μια αρχη ....εγώ την πρωτη φορά δεν κατάφερα να ηρεμισω και μετά από 4 μηνες ψυχοθεραπείας πηρα αγωγή. Είναι και πολλά τα λεφτα της ψυχοθεραπείας. Με την αγωγή ηρεμισα αλλά μόλις την σταματησα ηρθαν ολα σε χειροτερο βαθμό . Οι φοβίες σου αφορούν μόνο αρρώστιες;;

----------


## Zakalex.89

> Προσπάθησε με ψυχοθεραπεία είναι μια αρχη ....εγώ την πρωτη φορά δεν κατάφερα να ηρεμισω και μετά από 4 μηνες ψυχοθεραπείας πηρα αγωγή. Είναι και πολλά τα λεφτα της ψυχοθεραπείας. Με την αγωγή ηρεμισα αλλά μόλις την σταματησα ηρθαν ολα σε χειροτερο βαθμό . Οι φοβίες σου αφορούν μόνο αρρώστιες;;


Ειναι στην ιδιοσυγκρασια μας, δεν αλλαζει ευκολα! Θελει πολυυυυ δουλεια! Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα, αλλα οπως λεει κ μια φιλη μου ειναι κατι που κανει κανεις για τον εαυτο του... αυτο πιστευω κι εγω λωω, εαν ξεκινησω την αγωγη, μετα δεν θα τη σταματησω... θελω να κοιμηθω κ να ξυπνησω κ να εχουν φυγει ολες οι ενοχλησεις. Να εχω μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση τι στο καλο ειναι αυτο που με εχει πιασει κ που οφειλεται... πως αντιμετωπιζεται;!;!!; Ειχα κλεισει μαγνητικη αυριο, αλλα την Παρασκευη το απογευμα την ακυρωσα... κ το μετανιωσα κ το πρωι θα ξανακαλεσω να ξανακλεισω ραντεβου. Εχει πεσει η ποιοτητα ζωης μου 2 μηνες τωρα κ μαζι κ των γυρω μου που με βλεπουν να μαραζωνω!

----------


## Zakalex.89

> Προσπάθησε με ψυχοθεραπεία είναι μια αρχη ....εγώ την πρωτη φορά δεν κατάφερα να ηρεμισω και μετά από 4 μηνες ψυχοθεραπείας πηρα αγωγή. Είναι και πολλά τα λεφτα της ψυχοθεραπείας. Με την αγωγή ηρεμισα αλλά μόλις την σταματησα ηρθαν ολα σε χειροτερο βαθμό . Οι φοβίες σου αφορούν μόνο αρρώστιες;;


Κυριως αρρωστιες. Εχει τυχει να πιανω τον εαυτο μου να φυλαγεται απο ατυχηματα. Πχ σε μαγαζια δν καθομαι στη γωνια του δρομου, δεν καθομαι κατω απο μοναδες κλιματισμου, στους επαρχιακους δρομους φοβαμαι τα οχηματα. Γνκ ειμαι υπερπροστατευτικη.

----------


## Dm89

Εμενα όλο αυτο ξεκίνησε στα 28 μου και ξεκίνησε μετά από μια ασθένεια της μάνας μου που μετά στα καπάκια την έπαθα εγώ (ερπη ζωστηρα) αλλά δεν φοβαμαι καθολου τις αρρώστιες να σου πω Σ αυτο το σημείο ότι αυτή την στιγμη ειμαι σε καραντίνα με covid και δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου πραγματικα. Γιατί λες ότι αν ξεκινήσεις αγωγή δεν θα την σταματήσεις;;

----------


## Geo12

Zarkalex, στρες στη δουλεια, οσο και αν δεν το πιστευεις αυτο σε φόρτισε με άγχος και ξεχυλισε και σου βγηκε σε σωματωποιηση.
Απο την δικη μου εμπειρία, αγχος οξειδωτικο δουλειας (μη δημιουργικο) , με φορτιζε αλλα δεν ξεπερναγε τα ορια μου οποτε την παλευα......, δεύτερο αγχος με τα οικογενειακά, ξεχυλισε και μετα απο λιγο ξεκινησαν τα συμπτωματα......
Και ακομα παλευω να τα ξεπερασω.

----------


## Kiss

Zarkalex σου εχω απαντησει για την καταποση..... Τα ιδια τραβαω. Μπραβο σου που τοσα χρονια το παλευεις μονη σου αυτο απο μονο του δειχνει οτι εχεις δυναμη μεσα σου. Ξερω ποσοοοοοο δυσκολοοοοο ειναι να αγνοησεις το παραμικρο συμπτωμα και να μην τρεχεις στους γιατρους. Ομως πρεπει να βρουμε ενα τροπο να το σταματησουμε αυτο... δεν ζουμε πια φυσιολογικα..... Σημερα ηρθα αρον αρον απο της διακοπες 5 μερες πριν τελειωσει η αδεια μου γιατι δεν την παλευα... Κατι πρεπει να βρουμε να μας απασχολησει πραγματικα να ξεκολλησουμε. Το πως δεν το ξερω σιγουρα ξερω οτι περναω μεγαλα διαστηματα που το παλευω καλα ομως μολις ακουσω κατι κακο..... Τελειωσα παλι απο την αρχη καταστρεφουμε τις μερες μας ετσι και ειναι πολυτιμες ρε γαμωτο

----------


## Zakalex.89

Dm89: ποιοι ειναι οι δικοι σου οι φοβοι; εαν εχω κατι που ξερω οως αντιμετωπιζεται δν αγχωνομαι! Τωρα ομως αυτο που εχω τι ειναι κ ποια ειδικοτητα αναλαμβανει; 
Οσο για τα χαπια, ξερω απο περιπτωσεις φιλων πως εχουν εξαρτηθει απο την αγωγη κ μετα απο καποια διαστηματα δεν τους καλυπτει κ πανε σε επομενη πιο βαρια. Αυτο φοβαμαι μην παθω εξαρτηση και ειμαι ανθρωπος που δεν εχω γενικα εξαρτηση με τπτ (τσιγαρο, αλκοολ κα)
--
Geo12, συγκεκριμενα πληρωνομουν για 2 δουλειες εκ των οποιων η μια εληξε η συμβαση αλλα συνεχιζω να τη τρεχω... στην αλλη συνεχιζω αλλα δε νιωθω πια δημιουργικη. Κ οι 2 σχετιζονται μεταξυ τους οποτε ή παραιτουμαι τελειως ή κανω υπομονη μεχρι να ξανακανω συμβαση στη 2η. Το θεμα μου ηταν πως επεσαν πολλα οικονομικα εξοδα μαζεμενα κ τα λεφτα που παιρνω ειναι ελαχιστα. Να σ δωσω να καταλαβεις, μια μερα μετα τον οδοντιατρο που μ ειπε ποσο θα κοστισει η εργασια του, βγαινοντας εβαλα τα κλαμματα σκεπτομενη πως με μισο μισθο δεν θα μ καλυπτονταν τα εξοδα του μηνα. Οσο για τα θεματσ που λες πως επεσαν σε οιμογενεια, εαν ειναι εξω απο τη πορτα του σπιτιου σου απλως πες "δεν μ ενδιαφερει, δεν ασχολουμαι" κ θα νιωσεις πολυ καλυτερα
--
Kiss: θυμαμαι πως εχεις το ιδιο προβλημα! Οσο για την επιστροφη σου προσπαθησε τις 5 μερες να κανεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν! Να χαλαρωσεις το μυαλο σου!

----------


## Zakalex.89

Geo12 θεματα οπως ποιος ειπε τι. Ποιος εκανε τι κτλ.. εαν ειναι υγειας, καταλαβαινω!

----------


## Dm89

Όχι το αγχος δημιουργεί φοβίες μπορεί να δω κατι στην τηλεοραση και να με αγχώσει δεν θελω να μένω μόνος βλεπω συνομηλίκους να έχουν κάνει οικογένειες και παιδακια που εμενα ηταν η χαρα μου και αγχώνομαι αν θα μπορέσω να κανω και αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω γενικα το αγχος με έχει κάνει να χασω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου. Έχω φιλο ο οποίος είχε παρόμοια προβλήματα και επι χρόνια είναι καλα με φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Δεν μπορούσε να πάει ούτε μέχρι το μπανιο μόνος και τωρα ετοιμάζεται να παντρευτεί δεν ξερω βρε παιδια ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενος

----------


## Kiss

Μην απελπιζεσαι Dm89 και εγω ετσι φοβομουν οτι δεν θα μπορεσω οχι παιδια να κανω αλλα ουτε να παντρευτω μια χαρα τα καταφερα ποτε με ζορι ποτε με ηρεμια ποτε με φοβο τα κσταφερα μην απελπιζεσαι θα δεις ολα θα πανε καλυτερα

----------


## Dm89

Την επιλογή να μεινεις σε μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για μια ζωη ώστε ποτέ να μην σε απασχολήσει την έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ;;

----------


## Kiss

Ουτε περναει απο το μυαλο μου δεν αντεχετε.... Να φας ολη σου την ζωη σε θεραπεια??? Ουτε ο γιατρος θα τοσυστησει.

----------


## Dm89

Προφανώς κανενας δεν θελει να παίρνει χάπια αλλά εφόσον από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν έχεις παρενεργειες και αν είναι να μην έχεις αγχος και να είσαι ήρεμος/η δεν ξερω και εγώ δεν θελω να παιρνω χάπια αλλά ειμαι μπερδεμένος και φοβισμένος με όλη την κατασταση

----------


## Kiss

Δεν νομιζω οτι ενα τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα θεραπειας δεν εχει παρενεργειες...... Τοτε θα επερναν ολοι χρονιες θεραπειες και θα ειμασταν ολοι βουδες

----------


## Dm89

Kiss μου έχω στο φιλικό μου περιβάλλον άνθρωπο που τα πέρνει 7 χρόνια. Δεν έχει κατι απλά δεν ξερουν σε βάθος χρονου τι θα γινει αλλά και τα αλλά τα χάπια χοληστερίνης πίεσης τονιδιο δεν είναι;;

----------


## Kiss

Τα ψυχοδραστικα δεν εχουν σχεση με τα αλλα φαρμακα σαν θεραπεια. Εμενα μολις ημουν καλυτερα και μου αρεσε αυτη η καταδταση ο ιδιος ο γιατρος με προετρεπε να αρχισουμε σταδιακα το κοψιμο τους. Θα σου ελεγα να μην πεισεις το μυαλο σου οτι θα κανεις δεκανικι τα φαρμακα..... Πεισε το καλυτερα να το παλεψει

----------


## Zakalex.89

Κ εγω θα ελεγα να το παλεψεις - παλεψω - παλεψουμε! Ξερουμε τι εχουμε, το παραδεχομαστε εδω ανοιχτα! Μαλλον πρεπει να βρουμε πραγματα που μας ευχαριστουν! Μου λειπει ο προ 3 μηνων εαυτος μου...

----------


## Dm89

Ναι ειμαι υπέρ αυτής της άποψης ο μόνος λόγος που θα να ακολουθούσα φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι για να ηρεμισω και να μπορέσω μέσω της ψυχοθεραπείας να δω ποια οι ποιες είναι οι πηγές που το προκαλουν

----------


## Gia66

Σήμερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη με τιποτα.2 μέρες τώρα έχω κανονικούς παλμούς,ωραία ως εδώ.Δηλαδη 65-60 το λεπτό.Με φοβίζει και αυτό γιατί φοβάμαι μην πέσουν απότομα στον ύπνο μου και πεθάνω.Ειναι μέρες που έχω ταχυκαρδίες και φοβάμαι πάλι μην πεθάνω.Δεν μπορώ άλλο,έχω βαρεθεί να τα φοβάμαι όλα ,έχω κουραστεί.Δηλαδη είτε ειμαι καλα είτε όχι είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό.

----------


## Dm89

Κοιτά το προβλημα κατάματα δεν είναι ούτε οι παλμοί ούτε τίποτε αλλο είναι το αγχος αυτο προσπάθησε να λυσεις ....

----------


## Gia66

Το σώμα μου είναι σαν να ζητάει να πάρει την δόση του (δηλαδή άγχος) ακόμα και καλα να είμαι.Αυτο μου την δίνει.Πρωτη φορα μετά από πολύ καιρό σήμερα ειναι σαν να βρήκα τον παλιό μου εαυτό ,αλλά δεν το ευχαριστήθηκα,αφού μαύρες σκέψεις έκανα πάλι..

----------


## Kiss

Σιγα σιγα μερα τη μερα Gia66 δεν κερδθζετε τοσο ευκολα θελει υπομονη και επιμονη. Μια ωρα καλα σημερα...περισσοτερο αυριο.... Λιγο πισω μεθαυριο και παει λεγοντας. Δεν γινεται σε μια μερα. Βοηθα και εσυ λιγο μη σε παιρνει απο κατω. Το οτι εχεις κανονικους παλμους δυο μετες ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σου δινει μια μικρη ευχαριστηση

----------


## Dm89

Απορώ ομως πως σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου μπορεί ο διακόπτης να γυρίσει στην αρνητικότητα και για να ξανά επανέλθεις στην φυσιολογική θετική στάση να χρειαζεται τόσο κοπο και τόσο χεονο

----------


## Kiss

Ετσι ειναι... Ενω με πολυ κοπο κερδιζεις λιγο εδαφος σε ενα δευτερολεπτο κατι να σου περασει απο το μυαλο..... Και αυτο ηταν παλι τα ιδια. Εχεις παρατηρησει ποτε οτι πχ ειναι να πας καπου να κανεις κατι και εσυ μερες πριν δυσανασχετεις δεν θελεις φοβασε, εισαι αρνητικη ε αν αναγκαστεις να το κανεις και επειδη το προετοιμαζειςμερες πριν να μην εισαι καλα.... Σιγουρα δεν θα εισαι καλα (το επαθα φετος αυτο που επρεπενα οδηγησω μονη μου για ωρες ) . Αυτο αν μπορουμε να αντιστρεψουμε θα τα καταφερουμε

----------


## Natalia1234

Ταυτίζομαι όσο δεν πάει, ειδικά εκεί που είπες ότι κοίταξες άμα έχει νοσοκομείο το νησί!!! Και εγώ έχω ξεσκονίσει όλους τους γιατρούς, όμως κάτι πάντα θα βρίσκω, τώρα έχω κολλήσει με τον θυρεοειδή ειδικά που διάβασα για μια κοπέλα εδώ στο φορουμ με έπιασε πανικός. Δοκίμασα ψυχοθεραπεία 7 μήνες και τίποτα. Άμα κατόρθωσες να βρεις κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημά σου θα ήθελα και εγώ να την ακούσω μπας και...

----------


## Kristi09

Πέρασα παρομοια φαση και εγω και ακομη περναωαπλα καπως καλυτερα πλεον.Πηγαινα συχνά στα νοσοκομειοα νοσηλευτηκα κιολας είχα πόνους στο στομαχι,έντερο,κεφάλι νομιζα εζω καρκίνο η θα παθω ανευρυσμα ώσπου δυσκολευόμουν και να φαω . Πήγα στο νοσοκομειο μια μερα και οταν με ρωτησε παθολογος τι εχω εγω αρχισα να κλαιω....Ωσπου μια μερα εψαξα ψυχιατρο μπηκα μεσα στο ιατρειο του χωρις ραντεβου με ρωταει η γραμματεας ποσο επειγει αυτο που εχωκαι ξεσπασα σε κλαμματα.Πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα και πραγματικα μου εφυγαν ολες οι ιδέες και ολα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα.Αν βλεπεις πως ολο αυτο σε παει πίσω και πλεον δεν λειτουργεις σωστα μην διστασεις να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο η και ψυχολογο.

----------

